# Refining gold dore bar granules, this method is possible?



## rakesh123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello everyone.

Apologies if the post is in a wrong section.

I would like to know what this method is that they r selling here if it is possible to refining the gold dore bar granules with this method.

they mention that they dont use any acid to refine the alloy


http://www.ottofrei.com/Simplicity-Gold-Refining-Kit.html


looking forward to a reply

thank you


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2014)

It's been discussed many times before.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=ishor+simplicity&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=shor+simplicity&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=fizzer+cell&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

Göran


----------



## Claudie (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you trying to refine a bar like is discussed in this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=21220


----------



## rakesh123 (Sep 26, 2014)

i have a gold dore bar of 120gms which contains 92% pure gold and 8% other metals.

I am a gold buyer in africa. If it is possible to refine without the use of harmful chemicals.

thanks for the response guys.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 26, 2014)

rakesh123 said:


> i have a gold dore bar of 120gms which contains 92% pure gold and 8% other metals.
> 
> I am a gold buyer in africa. If it is possible to refine without the use of harmful chemicals.
> 
> thanks for the response guys.




Simple answer no.....sorry.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 26, 2014)

You could clean it up with nitric acid by inquarting with silver and parting. You could easily attain 99%+ purity, reuse all of the silver, and only consume nitric acid. 

That is about as "harmless" a chemical process you can use. After all you have to dissolve the metal to get out the impurities. Can't do that with Kool Aid!


----------

